# Bobby has a wart ???



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Got bobby out, he's my male mousie and noticed a strange small red warty dot on the side of his face just above his eye. Now I know rats can get zimbals tumours and wondered if mice get them too? Or are mice prone to warts? I'll try take a pic of it in a bit and post on here.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok got two pics sorry there not great but it's the best I could get as he wouldn't sit still.



















Any ideas?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mice do get warts, it could be as simple as being a wart but its understandable that we always think the worst.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Honestly I think it looks too high to be a ZGT. But that would be in rats, and perhaps mice are different.
Hope it is just a wart!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok well I'll keep my eye on it.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

My guess would be small abscess...but it is a guess.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure its an abcess because it's just red there's no yellow head or point to it. But I'll keep an eye on it because you never know with these sorts of things.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a wart. Some meeces aren't bothered by them, but like warts on people they can spread if they scratch at it. A vet can confirm for you hun but I'd stake my money on it being a wart. They are fairly common in meeces, I have had a whole family of related meeces develop them - poor Domino has some fairly big ones.


----------

